# Diamond supply tag look .. Actually printed on shirt .. And the tag hanging on t



## Mziggy (Apr 6, 2012)

Do any sites screen print and make a custom logo and text for the label?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

If you're asking if you can have someone create and print tags on garments, the answer is yes. Just talk to your screen printer.


----------



## Mziggy (Apr 6, 2012)

Even with a site such as custom ink?


----------

